# EEPROM programs list



## dawson (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello,
  I'm about to build an Arachnid but I'm having a hard time deciding which EEPROM to go with- I'm planning on adding a switch to access the internal programs on the FV-1, so I'd prefer to avoid programs that would be redundant to the internals.  My problem is I can't find a list of the FV-1 internal programs and the functions of their controls, nor can I find a similar list describing the PPCB pre-programmed EEPROMs- can anyone direct me to a link where I might find some of this information?  I've exhausted all of my usual searching techniques.
  Thank you!


----------



## phi1 (Jan 14, 2020)

The  eeprom Builder purchase page has a list of programs and controls. 

Search for fv-1 data sheet. It has all the internal patches and controls, as well as lots of technical info.


----------



## ryanisradd (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Robert (Jan 14, 2020)

ALGORITHMCONTROL 1CONTROL 2CONTROL 3REV001 - Hypernova ReverbDwellMod DepthMod RateREV002 - Glimmer ReverbDwellGlimmer PitchPitch AmountREV003 - Spring ReverbDwellBassTrebleREV004 - Blackface ReverbDwellVibrato SpeedVibrato IntensityREV005 - Brownface ReverbDwellVibrato SpeedVibrato IntensityPIT001 - Dual Pitch ShifterPitch 1BlendPitch 2PIT002 - Pitch ModulatorModulation RateModulation DepthN/AFIL001 - LoFi MachineCrushFilterDetuneFIL002 - Sample Hold FilterRateDepthHigh-Pass / Low-PassFIL003 - Filter ModulatorRateDepthHigh-Pass / Low-PassMOD001 - ChorusRateWidthBlendMOD002 - FlangerRateWidthFeedbackMOD003 - PhaserRateDepthFeedbackMOD004 - TremoloRateDepthN/AMOD005 - Harmonic TremoloRateDepthBalanceMOD006 - PulsarTimeFeedbackN/AMOD007 - Ring ModulatorFrequency 1BlendFrequency 2DLY001 - Digital DelayTimeFeedbackN/ADLY002 - Modulated DelayTimeFeedbackMod RateDLY003 - Tape DelayTimeFeedbackDegradeDLY004 - Pitch DelayTimeFeedbackPitchDLY005 - Space DelayTimeFeedbackFilterDLY006 - KaleidoscopeTimeFeedbackWidthUNI001 - Unison (Dual Detune)Detune 1Detune 2TimeUNI002 - Unison (Modulated)Mod RateMod DepthTimeUNI003 - Unison (Double Take)Detune 1Detune 2Time


----------



## dawson (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh wow, thanks guys, you're the best!


----------



## Cybercow (Sep 1, 2022)

Robert said:


> ALGORITHMCONTROL 1CONTROL 2CONTROL 3REV001 - Hypernova ReverbDwellMod DepthMod RateREV002 - Glimmer ReverbDwellGlimmer PitchPitch AmountREV003 - Spring ReverbDwellBassTrebleREV004 - Blackface ReverbDwellVibrato SpeedVibrato IntensityREV005 - Brownface ReverbDwellVibrato SpeedVibrato IntensityPIT001 - Dual Pitch ShifterPitch 1BlendPitch 2PIT002 - Pitch ModulatorModulation RateModulation DepthN/AFIL001 - LoFi MachineCrushFilterDetuneFIL002 - Sample Hold FilterRateDepthHigh-Pass / Low-PassFIL003 - Filter ModulatorRateDepthHigh-Pass / Low-PassMOD001 - ChorusRateWidthBlendMOD002 - FlangerRateWidthFeedbackMOD003 - PhaserRateDepthFeedbackMOD004 - TremoloRateDepthN/AMOD005 - Harmonic TremoloRateDepthBalanceMOD006 - PulsarTimeFeedbackN/AMOD007 - Ring ModulatorFrequency 1BlendFrequency 2DLY001 - Digital DelayTimeFeedbackN/ADLY002 - Modulated DelayTimeFeedbackMod RateDLY003 - Tape DelayTimeFeedbackDegradeDLY004 - Pitch DelayTimeFeedbackPitchDLY005 - Space DelayTimeFeedbackFilterDLY006 - KaleidoscopeTimeFeedbackWidthUNI001 - Unison (Dual Detune)Detune 1Detune 2TimeUNI002 - Unison (Modulated)Mod RateMod DepthTimeUNI003 - Unison (Double Take)Detune 1Detune 2Time


Is there an updated listing with all the current algorithm sets?


----------

